# Whai IS This Thing?



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Granted, it's only about 1/4 done in this photo, but it does have clues as to what it is....

I got a lot of bolting and welding to do - and I need it done last week!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well.....I see a stanchion..........Will it be a..........Portable milking barn?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Takin' it to the cows! That's awesome!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yup, that's it! Congrats - You win a years supply of Goat Jellybeans (just the black ones...)!

I still have a lot of cross braces to do, and a support for the tongue, but it's coming along.

I have a "summer pasture" that isn't connected with any way to get the cows back to the barn. I needed this to have a way to milk them without marching them back across the front yard twice a day. Our cows are Jerseys, so they also need to be "elevated" so I don't have to sit on the ground to milk them. It will end up bringing their feet about 10" off the ground. I used as much scrap parts as I could - so far the only cost I have (besides welding rods) is for the bolts I have used. I plan on having it braced in the up position, and a "hand rail" down each side. Hopefully, I will be able to pull two bolts, pop the hand rails off, and the thing will fold down like you see it for transportation. 

I had a couple of those worthless "rent-a-spare" tires laying around (have NO idea where I got them), so figured they'd work for this, since it's not SUPPOSED to go down the highway at 60mph, just across the pastures.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What's going to be the power source for the milking? Hands or are you going to be running a vacuum pump? I still have my portable De Laval and also a Surge milker still kicking around after nearly 30 years! The barn however, where we milked, is long gone. We used to milk goats as well, and I haven't had goats milk in so long.........Hey! Can I pass on the jelly beans and just get a few gallons of goats milk?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I've never used any type of milk machine - only my hands!

Nope - it's either the jellybeans or Momma Moo's Home-made Cowpies......


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Fordfarm said:


> I've never used any type of milk machine - only my hands!
> 
> Brutally old school! How many you milking? we hade 5 that we milked and 3 goats. I did milk the goats by hand.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I have two cows, and 4 goats that need milked. I'd be out in the pasture, anyway, so a machine wouldn't work too well.....


----------



## NewGuy (May 10, 2010)

How does it work? I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

The top part flips up. The cows walk on the floor (that I have yet to put on), and stick their neck through the head stall. I latch the headstall and go to the other end and milk. It's portable so I can move it from pasture to pasture.

I've got more done on it since the photos - I'll post updates in the next day or two.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Fordfarm said:


> The top part flips up. The cows walk on the floor (that I have yet to put on), and stick their neck through the head stall. I latch the headstall and go to the other end and milk. It's portable so I can move it from pasture to pasture.
> 
> I've got more done on it since the photos - I'll post updates in the next day or two.


you going to put some work lights on it for those dark winter mornings and evenings?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

No lights. In the winter months, the cows will be in the barnyard, so I'll use the stanchion in there.


----------



## butchfig8 (Mar 29, 2007)

*hand milked*

I have not hand milked a cow in 40 plus years.
I still weld together junk parts, some work well others might just as well saved the weld rod.
Post a vido of the fist time you try to get a Jersy into this stall.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

butchfig8 said:


> Post a vido of the fist time you try to get a Jersy into this stall.


Probably add the Benny Hill theme to that video too


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't have video, but one of the cows has actually been on it TWICE, of her own accord. She got impatient waiting for her time at the other one, so was waiting on this one. I didn't even have the floor bolted down yet.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Fordfarm, is it still working for you? Have you made any improvments, lighting, stereo or a roof?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I think your on to something-a fullservice farmer, we will come to you, just keep on eating and making milk.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The Dairy depot! I see the creation of a franchise!


----------

